# no more taylored concepts?!?



## krissy (Jul 12, 2011)

i got a msg saying they were bought out.  this sucks!!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 12, 2011)

No more.  RIP.

All of our local suppliers are closing/have closed down.

GL Candle Supply - RIP
Just by Nature - RIP
Supplies by Star - almost RIP (by end of year)
Taylored Concepts - almost RIP (this month)

We still have AAA Candle supply but they don't sell soapmaking oils.

We used to be so lucky here to have so many suppliers local...

Just an FYI - if they have a fragrance that you really liked...check with AAA Candle Supply.  They have alot of the same fragrances.


----------



## krissy (Jul 12, 2011)

Amanda, AAA candle supply is the one that bought TC's FO's. i received an email from TC today letting me know. 
i called AAA and they said they will have most of TC's FO's and will at least have the formulations so we can order them. Also they said that AAA is safe for soaps when i spoke to them this a.m.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 12, 2011)

Soapmaking oils - I meant like coconut oil, palm oil, castor...etc.  Yes some of their fragrances are safe for soap.


----------



## krissy (Jul 12, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Soapmaking oils - I meant like coconut oil, palm oil, castor...etc.  Yes some of their fragrances are safe for soap.


  oh, duh... i buy all my oils locally so it never crossed my mind that's what you meant...


----------



## agriffin (Jul 12, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem; we were talking fragrance oils then I threw the soaping oils in there.  

Hopefully AAA will get the hint and start carrying base oils for all of us local soapers.  If not, Soaper's Choice is decent.  It's just nice to need something and be able to go get it the same day.  lol


----------

